# anyone using lec 315's



## gottaloveplasma

curious about lec 315 if anyone has used em before are they better alternative to hps?  They put out fairly even light field and are fuller spectrum.  People are claiming they are yielding like 600watters.  And improved quality.  I am not believing it yet.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Seems similar to LEP .. and that's probably what I'd try next, if I ever leave LED. 

This stuff isn't in our price range yet, so I'm not even giving that tech attention. I'm just keeping my eyes on the LED prize for the moment.


----------



## NorCalHal

I know some cats using these on bigger shows and they are working out great. The fixture they are using are the set ups from Sunlight Supply that run 2 of these bulbs in one hood. From what I am told, they are keeping up with the Gavita's using less power and creating less heat.
Spendy right now...upwards of $600


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Actually they are 399 I think.  For single bulb hood.  Kendo farms outfitted them in their 5 rooms and they are making an impressive grow.  I have LEP greenfang and its a bad optical light for instance in 3x3 at 18" its like 800 umol in middle sq ft and 300 on outside I think best coverage is 4 per sq meter.  Its great spectrum.  Lec is close to spectrum but it is far more balanced with working optical layout and delivers 3x umols.  Its also half the price.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> 800 umol in middle sq ft and 300



Wooo.. crazy drop. Just sounds like LED's with 90° degree (?..direct?) angle lens though.. so directly comparable to their foot print? So, you're saying the LEC's are what LEP's should be, but with better coverage like HPS has? 

I'm interested... can't buy a freaking thing, but I'm still interested hah!


----------



## AluminumMonster

I'm running 80 LEC 630's right now. 2 per tray, I'm pulling 3+ pounds per 4' x 8' tray with 21 plants per tray.

I'd say they do the job just fine.


----------



## yarddog

AluminumMonster said:


> I'm running 80 LEC 630's right now. 2 per tray, I'm pulling 3+ pounds per 4' x 8' tray with 21 plants per tray.
> 
> I'd say they do the job just fine.


I'd be satisfied with just your trimmings


----------



## AluminumMonster

I do need trimmers lol.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Half of Veg.View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1441223922635.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

^^ Oh phew.. I was sitting here thinking you had a lot of plants going on...glad to know you're not overwhelmed .........*cough*


lol!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Dr. Green Fang said:


> ^^ Oh phew.. I was sitting here thinking you had a lot of plants going on...glad to know you're not overwhelmed .........*cough*
> 
> 
> lol!


Lol. It's definitely a lot to handle. I love doing it though.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

And I'm sure yield is I vs the hps?


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Sorry meant quality


----------



## AluminumMonster

Quality is on par with all the other lights. We have strains that test as high as 29% and some that test as low as 10%. That, imo, is determined more by the genetics than the light source.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Ok so then why do people add mh for oils and terpines?  Why did I buy plasma - better quality.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Are you proving a point or asking a question? I can't tell.


----------



## NorCalHal

The fixtures you are running AM are they are the dual bulb hoods correct?

How is the heat from these? I am hearing they are not bad at all.

You are using 1 fixture to cover a 4 x 4 area? I am not sure of the coverage area of these lights.


----------



## AluminumMonster

NorCalHal said:


> The fixtures you are running AM are they are the dual bulb hoods correct?
> 
> How is the heat from these? I am hearing they are not bad at all.
> 
> You are using 1 fixture to cover a 4 x 4 area? I am not sure of the coverage area of these lights.



We are using the double bulb fixtures NCH.  Heat is 30% less than hps.

1 fixture does cover a 4x4 area, and very well too. 

I was very sceptical of these lights at first... but, they do crank out the dank!


----------



## gottaloveplasma

How are you coming up with 30% less number?  I have been talking to some large growers who are testing endomaxx and they say they are still warm.  The owner of endomax was talking to me about the lights saying they do have 4x4 footprint 36" above canopy 4' on centers.  They run about 350watts.  Also said the Chinese ballast all other 315 systems run are Chinese crap and don't fire bulb properly.  Talking about the Phillips ballast/driver.


----------



## AluminumMonster

One LEC 630 runs 30% cooler than a 1000 watt hps. That is according to the manufacturer, and I believe them based on my temps and the fact that I didn't need an extra 5 ton a/c unit that I would have needed if I were running hps.

I really don't care what a myco salesman says about lighting. What I do care about is the 2 harvests per month and the 20lbs per harvest that I am responsible for.

You also need to keep in mind, these are bare bulb fixtures. You NEED to keep the hood 24 to 36 inches away from the tops of the plants.

We have had to return one fixture out of 80 because of a bad ballast.  Seems to me (the end user ) that the ballasts work just fine.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

Cool.  He did say keep em 36" away and I believe they are badass.


----------



## gottaloveplasma

I was just curious where you got 30% number.  They are adding less heat in room yes because other people I talk to say its being ran without ac but they also say it is a warm light.  Guess they are surprised how warm a 300w bulb is.  But yes they are using em and happy without ac.  I think one guy is running 8000watts with 900 cfm exhaust.  That don't seem possible maybe I have his wattage confuses with another room.


----------



## NorCalHal

AluminumMonster said:


> We are using the double bulb fixtures NCH. Heat is 30% less than hps.
> 
> 1 fixture does cover a 4x4 area, and very well too.
> 
> I was very sceptical of these lights at first... but, they do crank out the dank!


 
Will they cover a 4' x 5' area? Currently, I am running 4 gavitas over a 4' x 20' table. Would I be able to run the same amount of hoods over that space or is 5 hoods a better choice? Even running 5 hoods over that space saves me over 800 watts of power per row, so I am interested.
If you can run 4 over that space...it would be a huge difference.

Weight wise...I am averaging 7+ per row running tough, weaker producing strains. I am not sure how the LEC's are producing weight wise. How have they produced for you?


----------

